# Nurburgring Nordschleife pics



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

Steve, David, Zam, and I went these past 2 days (10-11 Oct). Here's some pics that are floating around....




























here's the photo albums where I found them...
http://ringbunny.fotopic.net/c310222.html

http://www.dd-speed.de/album/thumbnails.php?album=24

fun, fun, fun! Can't wait to go again :thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

You don't mind, if I move the thread to the Photography forum, do you ? 

BTW, installed the PSS9 finally ?


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

Yup, PSS9's are in... Steve showed up just in time to help me put the jack stands away... :rofl: 

Ride is alot better, but I'm still waiting for my UUC sways....  Wud up wit dat? :tsk:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Until you get all the parts together, the Ring will be closed


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Interesting. No sign of rain, or anything that would make the track extremely slippery. It almost looks like the SUN was shining ...

Comments, Alex? :dunno: 


:neener: 


.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> Interesting. No sign of rain, or anything that would make the track extremely slippery. It almost looks like the SUN was shining ...
> 
> Comments, Alex? :dunno:
> 
> ...


The weather ruled last weekend. Cold, sunny, optimal driving weather. But I've been lazy


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> The weather ruled last weekend. Cold, sunny, optimal driving weather. But I've been lazy


No worries. I understand the laziness issue on the weekends! I have been busting myself with work. I can't wait for 01 December to get here ... :yawn:

.


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Until you get all the parts together, the Ring will be closed


open 24 Oct :thumbup: And I'm going!


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

Steve's pics: http://www.damajoo.com/phpBB2/album_cat.php?cat_id=7 
server's kinda slow though... :dunno:


----------

